# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Fallow hunting

## Boar Freak

Hi guys

anyone interested in low cost fallow hunting? A mate runs a bow hunting block in Wanganui  Pm me if interested.

Again BOWS ONLY!!!!

Thanks

----------


## 7mmsaum

Sweet. 

Pm incoming

----------


## Boar Freak

@Blue Arrow  @Taff

----------


## Boar Freak

@Dougie    @chris-b  @k.chamby

----------


## Jamessullivan

Pm me mate!! Sounds awesome

----------


## chris-b

keen on some more info

----------


## Boar Freak

done

----------


## BurtXoX

pm sent

----------


## w8indq

> Hi guys
> 
> anyone interested in low cost fallow hunting? A mate runs a bow hunting block in Wanganui  Pm me if interested.
> 
> Again BOWS ONLY!!!!
> 
> Thanks


is this sheldons block at wairangi station? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

